# HI TO EVERYONE



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi to you all
                i have had 3 attempts of ivf and have all failed it was a heartbreaking time for us.
the problem is with my eggs and now have to have donor eggs,i am at care notts and we have just paid £400 for the waiting list its roughly about 6 to 8 months i am really looking forward to starting again after having some time out to get my head around things again.i just hope and pray we stand a better chance this time around is any one out there at care notts love lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello Lisa, 

Just to say i will be starting tx at CARE Notts.. We are using donor sperm not eggs. I dont think their is a thread just for ladies at CARE Notts so if you want to keep this one going i am happy to contribute... I will be starting my 5th IVF. I have just seen Dr George Ndukwe and am waiting for my immune results to come through.. We are back in on the 25th of Feb for the results...
I am from the NE so lots of travelling involved...

Im sorry to hear about your failed tx... Its the worst feeling in the world...

Bronte xxxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi lisa

so sorry to hear about your failed cycles  

Im also at CARE notts and have been for the last 2 years, we are about to start our 4th IVF using donor sperm(5th cycle in total) so can empathise with you over the decision to go down the donor route, my dh and I took a year out to decide whether it was right for us so im sure the waiting will give you that time 

im sure there will be lots of ladies on here who can support you with any questions about donor eggs

good luck honey
Suze xx


----------

